# chemical guys uk poor ?



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I recently ordered from chemical guys and to cut a long story short paid 6 pound for postage from Glasgow and I am only 1 hour away from there and it took over a week and a complaint before my things came first class. 

So my question is was this a one off or is this sort of story quite regular?? I believe that their products are good but I don't want to buy them as IMO customer service is AS important as a good product.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

There have been a number of pieces of poor feedback about them (do a search of the forum), in particular about rediculously slow dispatch times & lack of comms. I have also experienced issues with them regarding slow dispatch & slow refunds on defective goods and will no longer buy from them directly. I now only buy CG products from other resellers like CYC.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Exact same thing, ordered three hex pads and they said they were dispatched, 10 days later and 3-4 emails only the last one was replied too, saying they would send again first class recorded, even then that took nearly double the time it should have. Needless to say I won't be going near them again.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I won't use them again, had several issues. Items not in stock, they don't dispatch until your whole order is available but nobody bothers to contact you to tell you what's going on. You call them, they promise to call you back and never do....


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Same problem with pads and buckets on orders in the past. Almost a month of chasing up before I Got them through.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Tbh I've bought from them a car dryer and numerous other items and always arrived on the day stated .


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I ordered from them recently and also got my order pretty quickly, so no issues from me.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

there's lots of issues with them,i wouldn't waste my time with there products anyway,them and sure its the sister company poorboy's are 90% rubbish products :thumb:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> there's lots of issues with them,i wouldn't waste my time with there products anyway,them and sure its the sister company poorboy's are 90% rubbish products :thumb:


:speechles


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

You will be close to angel wax as well. Just buy from them.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> there's lots of issues with them,i wouldn't waste my time with there products anyway,them and sure its the sister company poorboy's are 90% rubbish products :thumb:


Since when :lol:


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys I am happy I am not the only person who has had issues I think I will just either order from CYC IF I buy their products.


----------



## Sean-ST (May 22, 2013)

I echo what's been said I buy there products elsewhere when I can.


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

Night mare to deal with


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Best thing as a consumer is take your cash elsewhere and buy another brand altogether.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I ordered a couple of things off them 2 years ago, different products arrived around 2 weeks later.. I've not used them since.

I now shop elsewhere for CG products, delivery is always within 48 hours, unless I call in to collect.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

R0B said:


> Since when :lol:


Not sister but I think both are warner chemical sourced.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Such a shame I was about to buy a load of stuff off them on pay day I think I'm gunna source them from else where


----------



## DodgeMaster92 (Dec 10, 2012)

Iv had the exact same experience as many of you guys, I bought over 240 pounds worth of stuff in April. Some of the stuff was out of stock and due to come in but 2 months later I still not received all of it ! No effort from them was made to contact me and tell what was going on, I had to chase up several times for them to send me what they did have in stock. 
Like others I will not be use them which is disappointing as I love chemical guys products and they are meant to be the uk supplier.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I've mainly had half decent dealings with the but a couple that could of been better. I think the problem seems worse when the likes of PB, CYC, Elite, i4D etc are really, really good with there customer service.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I ordered some buckets in the group buy and they took nearly three weeks to come and had to chase them up twice. The first time I chased them up they promised to post them the next day but obviously that never happened.

That's my first and last purchase from Chemical Guys UK.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

R0B said:


> Since when :lol:


you must be laughing since you never knew i take it,yeah came from the horses mouth


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Placed an order with them on the 1st July for a single item that was 'in stock'. Nothing has arrived yet. Placed several orders elsewhere since (considerably larger ones) and all have arrived. Pattern emerging here?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Most of our issues seem to be coming from Royal Mail issues and after this latest stream we will no longer be using Royal Mail
We will ensure that we will strive to get any missing orders or poor service resolved


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

david g said:


> Most of our issues seem to be coming from Royal Mail issues and after this latest stream we will no longer be using Royal Mail
> We will ensure that we will strive to get any missing orders or poor service resolved


Is dispatching and communication a Royal Mail issue also? Just asking....


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

david g said:


> Most of our issues seem to be coming from Royal Mail issues and after this latest stream we will no longer be using Royal Mail
> We will ensure that we will strive to get any missing orders or poor service resolved


Im not sure it is fair to blame royal mail, as when i had an issue with my order i was told it had been dispatched on a number of different days and when it finally came it was posted the day before it arrived and posted special delivery.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

I would bet chemical guys US aren't aware of these issues.....


----------



## DodgeMaster92 (Dec 10, 2012)

If you known about an "issue" with Royal Mail how come this was not communicated with with us the customer?


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

mattsbmw said:


> Im not sure it is fair to blame royal mail, as when i had an issue with my order i was told it had been dispatched on a number of different days and when it finally came it was posted the day before it arrived and posted special delivery.


exactly the same story as me


----------



## Quartz Grey (May 7, 2013)

Strongey said:


> I would bet chemical guys US aren't aware of these issues.....


Well theres only one thing to do


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Serious said:


> You will be close to angel wax as well. Just buy from them.


This :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> there's lots of issues with them,i wouldn't waste my time with there products anyway,them and sure its the sister company poorboy's are 90% rubbish products :thumb:


There's nothing wrong with the products. IMO they're better than a lot of the stuff out there from other brands.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I used to use them a lot. My only recent purchase and I was sent a dispatch notification on the Tuesday morning and the package was only actually posted on the Thursday. 

But, the postage was actually greater than the postage charge to me. Which is unusual these days


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

ncd said:


> Is dispatching and communication a Royal Mail issue also? Just asking....


Definitely not... Sounds like a pants excuse when you have thread slating the customer service of your company.

Sounds like CG UK need to go back to basics and rework their comms and general customer service.

Shame as CG are great products...I Love them but sounds like CG UK don't have have the quality service that matches the quality product.


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

Very poor excuse,,,royal mail,,you never used them to deliver my orders:lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Well as a gesture to anyone has received poor service then drop us an email and we will send something out to you to make up for the poor service
all we need is an order no and we will be happy to make up for it


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

david g said:


> Well as a gesture to anyone has received poor service then drop us an email and we will send something out to you to make up for the poor service
> all we need is an order no and we will be happy to make up for it


 The problem with your line of work is its that competitive most sellers are bending over backwards to get anyones buisness.

Saying that looks like your stepping up to the mark , I've used you a few times and never had any bother so best of luck.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> There's nothing wrong with the products. IMO they're better than a lot of the stuff out there from other brands.


you buy away mate :thumb:


----------



## emmanuelv (Aug 2, 2007)

CG UK is a disaster. I suffered everything that can go wrong from them : more than 1 month for delivery (to Belgium), zero communication.The UK shop must absolutely be avoided.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

I would just buy from a different retailer that can guarantee the delivery times.
If your happy with the products but not the service, then change the service.

Postage delays could be due to staffing and work load issues I guess.


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just started a topic on Scotland section...

Same here- ordered 1 week ago- nothing arrived, no emails to explain any problems
And the money has been taken from my account.

Poor customer service.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313769


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know if there is a problem with the email address on their site but I emailed using the site and they never got it , then sent a message on here and problem was sorted within the hour.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I've ordered a few times over the years, Not many issues really just promised missing spray heads that never arrived. Twice. I will admit to also getting my CG products elsewhere sometimes. 

However, Dave is always polite & helpful, here and on Twitter etc too.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I've also never had any issues with CGUK. Dave is a top guy and is always helpful so reading these comments is a tad strange.

I do actually go into the unit when buying though and he's always there for a chat and advice. He has mentioned to me previously that orders he ships sometimes suffer at the hands of the Royal Mail.

Hope everything gets sorted soon


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

my experience with them first time round was faultless and was the group buy on here.

second time round was shocking, granted what i ordered was out of stock i emailed before hand to check when stock would be back in "end of the week"

being assured that the item would be back in stock at the end of the week i placed my order. 12 days later nothing showed up, no email to say there might of being a delay nothing, email sent again to chase my order, fair enough the reply was quick but the reply of " its in stock and will be sent out next day and will be with you tomorrow" 

next day nothing arrived....

email sent once again with a reply of "we are awaiting stock from US" :wall:

cut the story short and coming on 2 months later my bag arrived


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

I used to go and buy from them regaurly. But I went personally in to the unit a few days after buying my DAS6 and I bought hex logic pads and asked what compound and polishes to use with what pads. The young boy texted someone to ask what pads done what and what polishes and compounds to use and I stood for 15 minutes til the person texted back, who was apparently at college.

Long story short he told me absolute nonsense I.e Compound on black pad which I later found out was a 'wax' pad and told me to apply the wax with the orange pad. After using them when I got home I knew it wasn't working so googled it and figured out he told me all the wrong 'combinations'. I emailed and explained how disappointed I was about the advice given and received nothing back.

A year or so ago I went in for tyre shine and wax etc and I assume it was the owner I was speaking to and he was helpful and friendly which is a shame considering the reputation it's gaining quickly.
But several times I've been up during what I would expect to be normal working hours and its closed. I've also phoned first to find out if they're open, received a text saying 'how can I help' and I've asked if they're open and they've said 'yes' 15 minutes later I get there and they're closed.

Not a big deal but pisses me off and wastes my time so I've stopped using them.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

I have ordered a few items in the past & no problems to report. Even shipping to Kent was no longer than anyone else.
Do not write them off so quickly, Looks like CG stuff is out of stock lots of places (Clean your car) So just be patient guys your items will arrive soon.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

when ever i look on the chemical guys uk website theres always loads out of stock, to be honest i started watchin theyr vids on youtube and was loving it, but i found the whole chemical guys thing boring now, they run the same crap over and over imo, none of the videos have that much info in them also, i like junkman, autogeek, garydean is ok, polished bliss, MY FAV is ammo nyc tho. i carnt see the chemical guys products being any better than whats already out there. ive never bought any of theyre stuff, i dont think im going to ether


----------

